# Tìm hiểu về gia công cắt CNC



## ECOLIFE (3/12/21)

*Tìm hiểu về gia công cắt CNC hiện nay*
Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm một xưởng gia công cắt CNC, Plasma, Oxy Bình Dương hoặc xưởng gia công cắt dây uy tín gần TP.HCM. *CUNPRO Vietnam *là sự lựa chọn đáng tin cậy. Liên hệ qua số *0901.098.000* để nhận được báo giá gia công cắt dây nhanh nhất.
CUNPRO rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách hàng! 
*1. Tìm hiểu về gia công cắt CNC là gì?*
Gia công cắt CNC là phương pháp đang được áp dụng phổ biến tại Việt Nam và trên thế giới. Chúng có tính ứng dụng rộng rãi, áp dụng để tạo hình nhiều chi tiết kim loại khác nhau như tạo rãnh, tạo trục trơn, gia công lỗ…
Hiện nay, các loại máy cắt CNC công nghệ ra đời với sự điều khiển của máy tính lập trình, các phôi được cắt bỏ những phần vật liệu thừa tạo thành phẩm đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn so với bản thiết kế. Độ chính xác trong cắt CNC kim loại cũng cao hơn, thực hiện được những chi tiết phức tạp và có độ khó cao hơn, thành phẩm cũng có độ thẩm mỹ cao.


> Xem thêm>>> Xưởng gia công hàn uy tín tại Bình Dương







*2. Công nghệ gia công cắt CNC kim loại*
Gia công cắt CNC kim loại được hiểu đơn giản là phương pháp cắt gọt phôi trong gia công cơ khí. Ngày nay, cùng với sự phát triển của các loại máy móc hiện đại, gia công cắt CNC mang đến nhiều lợi ích, gia tăng chất lượng và năng lực sản xuất. Trong gia công cắt CNC, 2 chuyển động tạo hình chủ yếu bao gồm:

Chuyển động chính hay còn gọi là chuyển động cắt là chuyển động dao cắt quay tròn.
Chuyển động chạy dao hay còn gọi là chuyển động tiến dao chính là hoạt động chuyển động tịnh tiến theo 3 phương là phương đứng, phương ngang và phương dọc. Chuyện động tịnh tiến có thể thực hiện riêng biệt hoặc đồng thời tùy thuộc vào người vận hành.
*3. Phương pháp gia công cắt CNC kim loại:*
Trong cắt CNC kim loại, hai phương pháp được sử dụng phổ biến chính là cắt thuận và cắt nghịch. Một số thông tin về hai phương pháp này như sau:
*a. Phương pháp cắt thuận*
Là phương pháp cắt gọt phôi kim loại mà chuyển động tịnh tiến của dao cắt và chi tiết là cùng chiều nhau. Phương pháp cắt thuận có ứng dụng quan trọng bởi chúng giúp cải thiện được độ nhám của bề mặt sản phẩm đồng thời đem lại năng suất cao khi cắt với lượng dư nhỏ. Đặc điểm của cắt thuận:

Dao cắt được kéo dài tuổi thọ và độ bên lên tới 50%, từ đó giảm thiểu chi phí thay dao. Chiều sâu cắt dao giảm dần nên có thể cải thiện được độ nhám đồng thời cũng không xảy ra hiện tượng trượt. Khi tiến hành cắt, lực cắt luôn đè lên phôi nên giúp cho đồ gá hoạt động dễ dàng và chi phí cũng rẻ hơn.
Phương pháp cắt thuận kim loại khó có thể áp dụng được đối với những chi tiết kim loại có lớp vỏ cứng như thép cán nóng… Cắt thuận sẽ đem lại hiệu quả gia công tốt khi máy cắt có độ khử dơ tốt đồng thời chêm bàn máy cũng được siết chặt.
Dao dễ bị mẻ, tuổi thọ máy cắt thấp do va đập mạnh khí cắt, cắt từ chiều dày đến mỏng. Phương pháp cắt thuận có những ứng dụng hữu ích bởi chúng giúp cải thiện được độ nhám của bề mặt sản phẩm đồng thời đem lại năng suất cao khi cắt với lượng dư nhỏ




*b. Phương pháp cắt nghịch*
Đối với cắt nghịch thì khi hoạt động dao cắt và chi tiết sẽ chuyển động người chiều nhau. cắt nghịch có đặc điểm là:
Máy cắt CNC kim loại nghịch chạy êm hơn do ít va đập hơn. Dao ít bị mẻ hơn cắt thuận bởi tiến hành cắt từ mỏng đến dày. Gia công thô đạt năng suất cao. Ứng dụng phổ biến trên các dòng máy cắt cũ do khử được độ dơ của máy. Xuất hiện hiện tượng trượt khi lượng chạy dao nhỏ
Khi cắt thì lực cắt luôn có xu hướng là kéo phôi kim loại lên nên lực kẹp lớn. Phôi kim loại có thể bị kẹp gây trở ngại cho việc cắt gọt. Cắt nghịch kim loại thường được ứng dụng trong cắt thô là chủ yếu.
_Trên đây là một số thông tin và kiến thức cơ bản về phương pháp gia công cắt CNC kim loại. Hy vọng nó sẽ cần thiết cho những bạn đang cần tìm hiểu. Vì là kiến thức cá nhân và tham khảo được trên các trang mạng nên không thể tránh khỏi sai sót, rất mong được sự đóng góp của các bạn để bài viết được hoàn hảo hơn._ 
*CUNPRO Vietnam*
*Điện thoại:*  0901.098.000
*Email:* info@cunpro.com
*Nhà máy:* 331, đường Liên Huyện, thành phố Thuận An, tỉnh Bình Dương, Việt Nam


----------

